
Florence Knoll Bassett, Designer of the Modern American Office, Has Died - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/25/style/frances-knoll-bassett-dead.html
======
throwawaymath
That's sad to hear, but I was unaware she was still alive. I'm a huge fan of
the Knoll design ethos - a few years ago I purchased a Barcelona chair [1],
and it remains my favorite piece of furniture for reading.

If you are ever in New York and want to take a gander at some of the iconic
pieces in person, the Design & Decoration Building has a Knoll showroom. A few
years ago I also saw many Knoll pieces in a modern furniture exhibit at the
Museum of Modern Art, but I don't think that's still showing.

____________________

1\. Technically Knoll didn't design the Barcelona, that was Ludwig Mies van
der Rohe almost a century ago. But Knoll licensed the design and
commercialized it.

